# Midnight Sun's Word Bearers



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My Word Bearers Dreadnought. My apologies for all of the scuffing, it has a lot of history. My friend converted it, attaching a Dreadnought-sized Servo Arm with Multi-Melta to it and some other stuff to make an Iron Warriors Dreadnought. It went all around the world - Britain, Norway, Kuwait, Turkey and then back to me in Britain. My friend gave it to me, kindly, and so I removed the Assault Cannon and the Servo-Arm and gave it a lick of red paint. I removed the head too, but lacking a good alternative, replaced it with the stuff I use for making 40k fences.

View attachment 959934037


View attachment 959934038


View attachment 959934039


View attachment 959934040


Hope you enjoyed, I'm trying to upload more stuff now.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Word Bearers Daemon Prince*

I'm very proud of this model, particularly in the first picture - my first real attempt at dramatic lighting, I think it's pretty good. My only qualm is the area of white around the wing joint where the superglue has faded the paint, but apart from that I'm very happy with it.

View attachment 959934043


View attachment 959934044


View attachment 959934045


Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Word Bearers Chaos Space Marines*

A single squad of my beloved CSM, armed for close combat. I don't think that you can see the script very well in these pictures, but it's there.

View attachment 959934046


View attachment 959934047


Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My metal bawkses, covered with script and I'm happy with the weathering - I'm hardly the most able painter out there and it's nice to say I've at least given some of the more advanced techniques a go.

View attachment 959934048


View attachment 959934049


View attachment 959934050


View attachment 959934051


View attachment 959934052


View attachment 959934053


View attachment 959934054


I'm not too happy with the eight-point star on the hatch, seems a bit too thick to me.

C&C welcome as always.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Word Bearers Obliterators*

My ugly, metal heavy support contingent. I love them all the same.

Note: If a mod wants to combine all these threads, that's fine. I didn't want to start a project log because I wouldn't update it enough but if you think it would be more appropriate for me to have one thread dedicated to my whole army, that's cool too.

View attachment 959934055


View attachment 959934056


View attachment 959934057


I really liked doing the Obliterators, with the contrast of the flesh against the dull red and dirty silver, very happy with the way they stand out. You can't see it in the pictures but they've also had most of the waistline and two of the shoulder joints re-sculpted from Green Stuff, as the damn things wouldn't go together with just superglue.

Midnight


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

dude awesome


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not make one thread for Word Bearers stuff?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Note: If a mod wants to combine all these threads, that's fine. I didn't want to start a project log because I wouldn't update it enough but if you think it would be more appropriate for me to have one thread dedicated to my whole army, that's cool too.


I tried to post it all in one thread, but it would only accept around half the pictures. Thus, I posted the Dread because it was the only full set of pictures while I tried to figure out what was going on (having not uploaded loads of stuff to the internet). I eventually found out that the pictures were a little bit over the limit, so I resized them again and re-posted. As my Dread had it's own thread (ha, I'm a poet and I didn't realise it) I thought I'd make individual threads for everything, merely for continuity.

Expecting them to be merged soon, though.

Midnight

EDIT: Thanks to Hobbit, 'tis now done.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those rhinos look decent!

I like the squiggle miniature script. I think that tends to work better in context than some of the written out text. The 'imperial truth..." line looks good, it really looks scratched in. The exhaust that just says "chaos" is the weakest of the writing, the letter weight isn't consistent enough it it looks awkward.

The weathering also looks pretty good, except for the spots where the wash has pooled up on the model at the bottom of the exhausts. That stands out.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those look really good!

I think they have a really nice balance of colors!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the dread works pretty well. Your friend definitely could have cleaned off the imperial stuff a little better.

I rather like the fencing covering the cockpit. I don't think I've ever seen somebody do that with a dread, and it makes the gap where the pilot would normally be more dramatic.

I think it would use a another color or two, maybe make the cabling black. And drill out the autocannons, the stubby ends are pretty obvious.

Cheers!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a fan of the grate over the cockpit area looks awesome!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I like the grating- Makes me think of a Confessional. I can see WB marines coming up to this venerable member (Probably a former Dark Apostle) and confessing their "happy thoughts" (As sins would be good things to have, do... lol).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, I just noticed the wash pool and it does look off.

The 'chaos' written on the exhaust was the first bit I did, I was experimenting to see whether I could get away with actual script on the tanks as opposed to squiggles. I did that one and gave up on the idea and never went back over it, but I'll get round to it.

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks decent man. 

What I'd have done with the star is a little different though, I'd have made it the size of the door to help keep the lines easier, and so that, instead of a feature in the top view, it was the main focal point of the model from above. Yours is more central though, so that's a nice idea too.

Tracks are particularly good imo, I never bother with such myself.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

The model over all is decent. As people have stated above the wash pooled up arond the bottom of the stacks and the Text and Star on top could use some work. 

However this is solid and consistant work from what i have seen from your other posts.

My 2 cents if its worth anything would be that in most of your models there is not much variation in your colors as far as Highlights go. Try out giving your model a heavy drybrush of your base color after your wash. This will keep the recesses dark and bring back the color to the model. Then try and lightly drybrush the color up on the high points of the model.

Also, and i know that this is said often but i think it is nessasary to say it. Try and keep your paints thin. I know its hard to be patient and wait for the model to dry, but it will make the difference in the final product.

Keep up the great work! I love to see somebody like yourself progressing in their painting skill on these forums!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Merged as requested


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Hobbit!



Kreuger said:


> I think it would use a another color or two, maybe make the cabling black. And drill out the autocannons, the stubby ends are pretty obvious.


It has been done  The Autocannons are now drilled out (a little lop-sidedly, but still drilled out), the cabling apart from the stuff attaching the sarcophagus is now black, and I've gone over the lights and sensors in Sunburst Yellow rather than Golden Yellow to make it more noticeable.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Daemon Prince has now been succesfully pinned and greenstuffed, hope to get some pictures soon.

Midnight


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

THis all looks great man! i feel sorry for not finding it earlier and posting all the comments on your page. Can't Wait for more!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always really liked the Word Bearers. Yours look pretty sharp! I'm not sure how I feel about the static grass glued onto the treads, though. Maybe if you added some brown paint in splotches over the grass to make it look like the treads churned up some dirt with the grass clumps?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Worth a try; do you think that small patches of sand painted in Scorched Brown would be better than just painting straight onto the grass?

Midnight


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome look btw, and that dreadnought that went to Kuwait, was that Alasdair's then? but great conversions, hard to think they were once dark angels


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, looking back into the dark green mists of the past... Most of the Chaos stuff was either Alasdair's or his dad's, yeah, and I'm just re-painting them and modelling them to fit in with 5th edition.

Midnight


----------

